# Opportunity to Purchase Need A vote



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

She's cute. Not gonna lie... but those pasterns are scarey, and the left front looks swollen.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Pretty girl, until you look at her pasterns.... I'm no expert, but they look swollen and they are extremely upright. I'm not even sure what to call this confo flaw, but I would absolutely not purchase her. To be honest, her legs scare me too. I would love for someone who knows what they are talking about to give their opinion, I've never seen this before. Maybe Elana??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like there's a lump on her belly in the first few photos. I don't really like her IMO I'd pass


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

The hernia, lumps on her left leg, swollen front left pastern, post-leggedness, and splay-footedness in the front say "no."


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

i would say no, sorry there are just too many flaws in her legs that are a little scary. what's going on with the back right leg in some pictures??


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree-she is cute, until you look at her legs.:shock: Left front ankle does look swollen, and in the last 2 pics there is a large lump on her right rear.....unfortunately, horses aren't much good without 4 good legs, no matter how cute they are.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw the same with the rear leg in the last two pictures and in the others you can't see her back legs well like those pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Agreed very cute but her legs scare me too.. and she looks toed out. :/


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Agree with everyone else.....4 bad wheels on this one. The bump on the back leg concerns me. She's really straight from the gaskin and through the hock.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I also agree with everyone else. It's tough to judge a youngster but she's got some glaring flaws. Long upright pasterns, posty in the hind, hernia, long back in comparison to her bottom line, very light boned, and that knot on the right hind. I'd definitely pass.


----------



## Zada2011 (Mar 16, 2010)

Like the others said. Her flaws are quite glaring. If you're set on finding a foal I'd look for a different one.


----------

